# شيت اكسل ييقوم بعمل البريمافيرا في الجدولة الزمنية واخراجها علي Bar Chart



## madny (3 مايو 2012)

كما وعدتكم من قبل انني كنت بصدد اعدا ملف اكسيل يعمي جدولة زمنية ويرسم bar chart للانشطه 

http://www.mediafire.com/?opr3bam6ebcs5im

الملف مضغوط وهو عبارة عن شيت الاكسيل بالاضافه الي فيديو يشرح كيفية استخدامه 

أتمني ان يحوز علي إعجابكم وإفادتكم

أخوكم
م/عمرو نجم 
هندسة الزقازيق ​


----------



## zaton (3 مايو 2012)

*تسلم ايديك ياعمرو*​


----------



## العبقرية (3 مايو 2012)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 مايو 2012)

ألف شكر جارى التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 مايو 2012)

ملف وشرح أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك يامهندس/ عمرو نجم


----------



## madny (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا لمرورك محمد zaton ول العبقرية ول أبو ميدو وجزانا الله واياكم كل الخير


----------



## بحر الرجال (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ملف ممتاز جدا


----------



## madny (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخي بحر الرجال وجزانا الله واياكم


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (7 مايو 2012)

جاري التحميل الف الف شكر


----------



## madny (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخ حسن هادي المالكي


----------



## mohamedtawakol (9 مايو 2012)

مجهود مشكور و رائع....بارك الله فيك....ممكن تعريف كيفيه جعل المده الزمنيه بالايام و إعادتها مره أخرى بالشهور؟؟؟؟؟.....وهل لابد من كتابه الsuccessor في خانه activity مره أخرى؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر يا بشمهندس....في حاله وجود أكثر من successorsما العمل؟؟؟؟؟ ألف شكر


----------



## محمد النواري (11 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## madny (16 مايو 2012)

mohamedtawakol قال:


> مجهود مشكور و رائع....بارك الله فيك....ممكن تعريف كيفيه جعل المده الزمنيه بالايام و إعادتها مره أخرى بالشهور؟؟؟؟؟.....وهل لابد من كتابه الsuccessor في خانه activity مره أخرى؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر يا بشمهندس....في حاله وجود أكثر من successorsما العمل؟؟؟؟؟ ألف شكر




اعتذر عن التاخير في الرد اخي محمد توكل 

واقدملك الشرح بالصور اتمني انه يفيدك ودا بعد ما عدلت الملف ودي نسخه جديدة منه http://www.mediafire.com/view/?xs9g3rr6xjd0348

ودا رابط ملف الشرح بالصور http://www.mediafire.com/?k59a0g3rvedro86


----------



## esmaelbaker (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بالتوفيق


----------



## madny (16 مايو 2012)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخ محمد النواري


----------



## madny (16 مايو 2012)

مشكور لمرورك الكريم esmael baker


----------



## fathy gamal (17 مايو 2012)

تسلم يا عمرو ... جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء​


----------



## madny (17 مايو 2012)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم فتحي باشا منور المنتدي ...جزانا الله واياك ان شاء الله


----------



## amir eleslam (28 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم *


----------



## سوزان التركمانيه (28 مايو 2012)

سلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## باسل أفندي (29 مايو 2012)

تسلم ايدك .. مشاركة متميزة


----------



## madny (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم amir eleslam سوزان التركمانيه باسل أفندي وجزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العندليب الخثيمي (6 يوليو 2012)

جاري التحميل ويارب جميل


----------



## mohammedelhab (8 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## rami85 (9 يوليو 2012)

*جاري التحميل شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## sona1963 (11 يوليو 2012)

thank you


----------



## odwan (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## Abu Laith (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وانشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MI6_x (14 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## madny (20 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا اخواني في الله علي مروركم الكريم وجزانا الله واياكم خيرا*​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (25 يوليو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك عن هذا العمل وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## محمدعزت أبوزيد (25 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا"*

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## zonqul (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## madny (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورين علي ردودكم الجميلة ...وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صيامنا وجعلها ايام عتقا لجميع المسلمين من النار يارب العالمين ​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 أغسطس 2012)

شرح وافي و هاديء و رزين يا م عمرو نجم

سلمت يداك

جزاك الله خير


----------



## madny (17 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور م أشرف الكرم علي كلماتك الاكثر من رائعه التي اسعدتني جدا ....وربنا يجزيني واياكم بالخير دائما ​


----------



## amr_abc11 (18 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على الملف الاكثر من رائع وعلى طريقة شرح استخدامه


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس عمرو


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (27 أغسطس 2012)

حقيقي جزاك الله كل خير أخي المهندس الكريم عمرو نجم 
مجهود رائع لك كل التحية والتقدير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## madny (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*مشكور احبائي مهندسي المنتدي الكرام جزاكم الله علي مروركم الرائع واتمني ان يكون قد افادكم وفقني ووفقكم الله 
amr_abc11*
*محمد السواكنى* 
​*احمد سكولز*
*ENG.EMAD ELKASASS* 
​


----------



## ayman5000 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ينفعك بالعلم ويسدد خطاك يا م/ عمرو


----------



## madny (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور مهندس ايمن علي مرورك الغالي وكلماتك الجميلة بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ​


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## saidelsayedab (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## madny (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور لمروركم الكريم اخواني الكرام مهندس معمر السمومي ومهندس *saidelsayedab*​


----------



## المهندسة ام حسن (13 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## askndr (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​:56::56::56:


----------



## shiningstar (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Thanks a lot for your effort


----------



## عمر مهدي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Sara Adel M (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks for the effort ..


----------



## عليالشمري (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الفايل


----------



## CEMENTO (23 أكتوبر 2012)

تحياتى وتقديرى لمجهودك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## akram621 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل الف الف شكر
ودائما بالتوفيق​


----------



## khamis jassim (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## madny (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم اخواني المهندسين الكرام بارك الله فيكم وافادكم وافادنا يارب العالمين ​


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله
موفق يارب


----------



## عمرو السمان (12 سبتمبر 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## madny (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لكل المرور لكم خالص تحياتي 
​


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تامر شهير (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ...جار التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## mohadelmohr (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن ترفعه تاني يا بشمهندس عمرو لإن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسه وفي انتظار المزيد اثنان لايشبعان طالب علم وطالب مال


----------



## كريم العشماوى (6 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه الحلاوة دى تسلم إيديك


----------



## yasserkhlilb (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aymanallam (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng.m.fawzy (10 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة كنت محتاج الشيت ده ضرورى


----------



## engabwhasan (18 فبراير 2014)

تسلم ومشكور


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

فجزاكم الله خيرا nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## الواثق نت (14 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## basselfadl (21 أكتوبر 2014)

The link is not valid anymore .

thanks​


----------



## هلوتس (9 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

